# GMC Envoy Plow?



## TCZellars

Im currently in high school, lookin to get a start next winter with some plowing, I will be going to a county college locally, Was lookin to get into plowing and landscaping(Come spring) but dont want to or have the money to spend on a truck yet, I have been looking at a few residential plows, Fisher, Western, SnoWay. Does anyone have any information or reviews on anything? Just lookin to do driveways and what not, Nothing large scale yet


----------



## 4u2nv

If you have the 6 cylinder Envoy I don't think I would even try to do a small driveway with it. The wife drives one and you are lucky it goes by itself never mind with a plow pushing snow. You might want to look into a beater truck and plow package.


----------



## TCZellars

i have the base sle model, its an xl, 5.3liter V8, I have sand bags and what not in the back because the rear is so light and high, i just recently put off road tires on with a huge treads meant for the mud, snow, ice, etc.


----------



## TCZellars

although you do have a good point that i have thought about with a old beater truck, One advantage would be havin a truck to do a hopper in the back, also its better for plowing, and 2, I wouldnt really care if i put it into something like a guardrail or slid off the road cause its bound to happen especially up in the hills i got up here


----------



## toby4492

We produce an excellent plow for the Envoy application.

http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm


----------



## TCZellars

my only concern with getting a plow is weight issues, and the very tall narrow vehicle stance.


----------



## MrBigStuff

I put a Homesteader on my 2004 Trailblazer 3 seasons ago. It plows snow just fine and I don't need any ballast for it to plow well. Normally I don't even need to use 4 wheel drive but the last storm was 6" of slush and snow so it came in real handy under those circumstances. You don't say if your Envoy is 4x4 or not. I wouldn't consider a plow unless you do. Weight isn't an issue with the lightweight poly plows on these TrailVoys. Mine barely budges when the plow is lifted off the ground. The bigger issue is how low they ride to the ground and that limits how high you can raise the plow blade off the ground. But it works just fine for me.


----------



## jjklongisland

I have an 05 trailblazer... I wouldnt even think of putting plow on the front of it let alone a shovel taped to my bumper... The motor size has no bearing in my opinion whether its a 6 or 8 or whatever, they will all push snow... Do you have any idea the wear and tear that truck will endure while plowing... If you are looking for advice then buy a beater truck... The $2000 or so you would have to spend on a beater will definately be alot less then the repairs you will have to do with your envoy to your front end... The newer SUV's are NOTHING like the older blazers/ramchargers/ and even Broncos (not a big fan on plowing with those either). Find a late 80's fuel injected 4 Wheel Drive pick up with an older meyer or western set up for a couple grand... I dont want to sound discouraging I just think its more of a worthy investment than putting a residential plow on the front of a truck that is not DESIGNED to have one.


----------



## prizeprop

TCZellars;517547 said:


> Im currently in high school, lookin to get a start next winter with some plowing, I will be going to a county college locally, Was lookin to get into plowing and landscaping(Come spring) but dont want to or have the money to spend on a truck yet, I have been looking at a few residential plows, Fisher, Western, SnoWay. Does anyone have any information or reviews on anything? Just lookin to do driveways and what not, Nothing large scale yet


Consider your return on investment . If you spend $2-$3,000 on either a beater or a plow for your car,how many driveways would you have to do to recover your $2-$3,000?And If you do go big time in a couple years,either option will be useless to you.And probably worhtless when you go to resell.Just trying to help.good luck.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I wouldnt even think about a plow on an Envoy. A Envoy with a V8 is still worth some coin so trade it in on a 3/4 ton. Another idea is take the advice already given and find a "nice" $3,000 plow truck. A problem with that though is reliability. Are you really going to trust a $3,000 truck?


----------



## westwind

Wear and tear on this vehicle should be considered. Listen to the guys here. Plowing, commercialy, is very hard on any vehicle even if set-up properly. We run 2500hd pickups with all the upgrades, and this type of service is still very hard on it. Plowing will, and I stress this, take life off of your vehicle. JMO. Good Luck.


----------



## zappalawn

i believe its says not to put a plow on the envoys in the owners manual


----------



## MileHigh

Think about it. Don't plow with a envoy..I plow with an F150 an I'm almost embarressed. 
Do like what others have said. Get a "older" truck n plow setup...don't worry, you should make your money back in no time...if it snows at all.


----------



## MrBigStuff

The Trailblazer/Envoy platform is a truck chassis/frame with an SUV body mounted on it. It's a very capable TRUCK. Mounts like the homesteader wrap around the frame channels and bolt to the full frame in multiple locations and is very solidly attached to it. You'll bend up the plow itself long before you damage the truck frame if your foolish enough to continuously ram the thing into unmoveable obstructions. When you're just starting out and have a few RESIDENTIAL accounts, there's no need to be so hard on the equipment. You don't need to be racing around plowing and bashing into piles, trashing your plow equipment because you have to service so many places in a short period. You'll love the short turning radius compared to a full sized truck, especially on residential driveways.

I wouldn't hesitate to put a plow on your Envoy. It's the most economical way to get started. Look on this site, there are people plowing residentials with Jeep Wranglers and even Trackers fer chissake- much less capable vehicles IMO. I don't have big accounts like some here but I've been actually plowing with my TB for 3 years so I have some practical experience with the set up. I went away from a full sized pickup to the TB and trailer approach and I'm really glad I made the switch. It works best for me and what I do with it.

If/when your business outgrows the Voy, then by all means, step up to a dedicated plow truck.

I'm sure I'll get bashed for my opinion but I couldn't resist speaking it...


----------



## NBI Lawn

Heres a No-Way () mounted up and a Western


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I just dont think an envoy will do it. But that is my opinion. Let alone hold the weight up a plow. What type of suspension does it have on the front. my aunt has a 2006 envoy slt and it just barily pulls a 2000lb utility trailer with quads on it.


----------



## jjklongisland

MrBigStuff;520669 said:


> The Trailblazer/Envoy platform is a truck chassis/frame with an SUV body mounted on it. It's a very capable TRUCK. Mounts like the homesteader wrap around the frame channels and bolt to the full frame in multiple locations and is very solidly attached to it. You'll bend up the plow itself long before you damage the truck frame if your foolish enough to continuously ram the thing into unmoveable obstructions. When you're just starting out and have a few RESIDENTIAL accounts, there's no need to be so hard on the equipment. You don't need to be racing around plowing and bashing into piles, trashing your plow equipment because you have to service so many places in a short period. You'll love the short turning radius compared to a full sized truck, especially on residential driveways.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to put a plow on your Envoy. It's the most economical way to get started. Look on this site, there are people plowing residentials with Jeep Wranglers and even Trackers fer chissake- much less capable vehicles IMO. I don't have big accounts like some here but I've been actually plowing with my TB for 3 years so I have some practical experience with the set up. I went away from a full sized pickup to the TB and trailer approach and I'm really glad I made the switch. It works best for me and what I do with it.
> 
> If/when your business outgrows the Voy, then by all means, step up to a dedicated plow truck.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get bashed for my opinion but I couldn't resist speaking it...


Just curious, How much is a new set up for the Envoy? It has to be over $3000... Therefore purchasing a seperate vehicle even though older, may be a more economical choice with less worry of destroying a daily driver. I dont think the frame or chasis is the problem... I think its the entire front end, suspension, brakes etc. When you stick a plow 3 to 4 feet in front of your front wheels it creates a moment... This moment exagerrates the forces endured on your front end because of where it is applied, In front of the truck in front of the wheels which is where the force acts on it.


----------



## ahoron

I think the only plow you can put on an envoy is for "homeowner use". If you do alot of drives with it it may get ruined quickly. I would say if you don't have the money for a truck you should wait to get into plowing or like already said get a beater or trade in the envoy for a vehicle made for plowing. I have never plowed with my envoy and don't plan on it. you might get lucky but I think you may damage the plow or envoy in a short amount of time then you wounldn't have your daily driver. If it were me I would buy a used truck and save the envoy.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

MrBigStuff;520669 said:


> The Trailblazer/Envoy platform is a truck chassis/frame with an SUV body mounted on it. It's a very capable TRUCK. Mounts like the homesteader wrap around the frame channels and bolt to the full frame in multiple locations and is very solidly attached to it. You'll bend up the plow itself long before you damage the truck frame if your foolish enough to continuously ram the thing into unmoveable obstructions. When you're just starting out and have a few RESIDENTIAL accounts, there's no need to be so hard on the equipment. You don't need to be racing around plowing and bashing into piles, trashing your plow equipment because you have to service so many places in a short period. You'll love the short turning radius compared to a full sized truck, especially on residential driveways.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to put a plow on your Envoy. It's the most economical way to get started. Look on this site, there are people plowing residentials with Jeep Wranglers and even Trackers fer chissake- much less capable vehicles IMO. I don't have big accounts like some here but I've been actually plowing with my TB for 3 years so I have some practical experience with the set up. I went away from a full sized pickup to the TB and trailer approach and I'm really glad I made the switch. It works best for me and what I do with it.
> 
> If/when your business outgrows the Voy, then by all means, step up to a dedicated plow truck.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get bashed for my opinion but I couldn't resist speaking it...


I agree with Mr. Bigstuff. I belive it will plow fine, infact Id trade my Ram 1500 for a envoy, it would be a joy in driveways. Yeah the front end will go in like two winters$$$ plus the cost of the plow. But thats cheaper than a beater that needs repairs hear and there, that might break in a blizzard right when you need it to work. Plus the cost of 2 insurances and 2 plates. I;d mount a sno-way on there and just take it easy as possible, taking the plow off often between storms. Definitly cheaper than 2 vehicles.


----------



## MrBigStuff

The maximum towing capacity is 6200 lbs. I tow a large boat and utility trailer regularly. Last year I had two loads of 4000lbs of old waterlogged landscaping timbers I hauled off and regularly haul around 2 ton of stone at a time with it in the summer. I have no problems towing those loads with my TB so I don't know why you have so much trouble hauling with your aunt's.

The plow was ~$2400 and I installed it myself.

The front end doesn't even squat with the lightweight poly plow raised. Like I said, my only gripe is that the plow height off the ground when fully raised isn't what I'm used to with the full sized pickup.

Last year, we had a 2ft snowstorm and I was out of town. When I got back, I had to plow it all at once with the TB and Homie.


----------



## MrBigStuff

I just thought of something, is your aunt's a 4x4? If not that could explain the towing difference. I think they have different rear end ratio in the 2x4.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I was supprised by the pulling power of the Envoy. I pulled my 28ft boat a few times with an 03' Envoy 4x4. I wouldnt advise it but it did it, only complianed a little.


----------



## jjklongisland

Most tow weight ratings arent because of lack of power, but rather lack of braking. My nissan maxima can pull 6400 pounds I am sure, but it I know it cant stop it...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

i saw a Nissan pathfinder with a plow on it the other day while I was snowboarding. you'll be fine just take it easy and don't drive like a jerk you should be ok for a FEW ress accounts.


----------



## K20Fisher

Those homesteader and tiny westerns would be good for him because they only weigh 250 pounds.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

I'm torn. A 2-3k beater can work and grow with you. But I would think the Envoy should do OK with the rite plow if used properly.


----------



## BigLou80

Wow plowing with an envoy is like a fat chick wearing spandex just because you can does not mean you should. Plowing is hard on a vehicle especially is you have multiple accounts. By the time you figure out how much damage you have done to your tansmission and front end it will be to late. 

Lou


----------



## TCZellars

thanks for the opinions, i would only be doing driveways for now. it has a v8 in it with 290hp. 4x4 with a brand new transfer case and i personally think it would be a good idea just for driveways and what not. and for the weight issue, i have about 200lbs of patio blocks in my trunk when it snows, a ghetto ballast if you will. Keep the info and opinions coming!


----------



## TCZellars

the car already has 95,000 miles on it, its taken some what of a beating, i would like to get a beater truck with a plow with the money for the envoy, but i just got it back in october and my parents wont let me get rid of it unless i get my own insurance policy, and for an 18 year old that insurance policy would be through the roof


----------



## ABES

i saw a chevy trailblazer with a western suburbanite plow on it a couple weeks ago it looked like it held the plow great but i did a double take at first i have never seen a small vehicle like that with a plow on it before -jeeps.


----------



## TCZellars

also the guy who i have been plowing for this past winter, buys and sells western plows so i could get a suburbanite for about 1000$ less than what they go for


----------

